# Under 34" Shetlands for Driving



## Kim (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am really not all that familiar with AMHR/ASPC. I have never been to R Nationals, and I have never even seen a Shetland in person! (Other than the old style stocky ones of course!)

I have been looking for a new driving horse for a little while now, and have thought about looking for something with some Shetland breeding. The problem is that I only show AMHA, and I'm wondering if there are any breeders who breed for A sized Shetlands, or if they are all mostly bigger. I know there are a few small ones out there, but do they tend to have the more extreme movement? Does anyone have any ideas where I could look?

Thanks for any help at all, and as you can tell, I'm pretty clueless when it comes to ponies!

-Kim


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a couple of Shetland one mare that is 34 and broke to drive. I also have her 1/2 brother who is 33 1/2.At this time our Shetlands are taller than 34. But try Fron the Heart Farm in Ohio I know they have some or 1/2 Shetlans. Sue our mare has great movement.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope Lyn sees this. She has a BREATHTAKING AMHR/ASPC stallion who is under 34''. I seen him show this year and i was in awe, he is always in there adds in The Journal. He is for sale to, his name is Michigans Sweet Tart (bred by the taylors).

...i want him for myself actually.




:

I hope lyn doesnt mind me posting that, hopefully she reads this


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 16, 2006)

I think Lyn just sold Sweet Tart.

That said, I have a little stallion that is 34 inches tall ON THE NOSE. He is AMHR/ASPC/PtHA registered. I think he moves pretty darn nice for his size.

I broke him to drive this past winter and this year he got all five Grands for his HOF. Just need to work on the points this coming year, he was shown Pleasure Driving but I think he'd make a spiffy Park Harness mini too.











Here he is at his very first show, my boyfriend was warming him up for me:






I think the under-34-inch-Shetland has not reached it's potential yet, but in a couple years I think you will see LOTS of under 34 classics and the Overs will have a LOT of Moderns...

Andrea


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2006)

just keep in mind that the 34 and under shetland usually comes with a very big price tag



especially if they are amha/amhr/aspc registered


----------



## Sharron (Nov 17, 2006)

kaykay said:


> just keep in mind that the 34 and under shetland usually comes with a very big price tag
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they are amha/amhr/aspc registered


Hi We own an under 34" triple registered stallion (AS{C/AMHR/AMHA) He actually measures 35.50 -32.75" and is with Patty Cloke to be trained to drive. We have had several of his offspring (he has only produced one colt the rest have been fillies in his foal crop of 9. We have mares bred to him for 2008 of you would be interested. You can see him on our web page at www.sharrway.com under the stallions page. He should be an outstanding 32 to 34" driving horse...I would say with his self-assurance, and carriage, he will be a pleasure driving horse, and or a Fine Harness horse...Watch for him in the show ring on the west coast and possibly at the AMHR Nationals, maybe even the AMHA Nationals. Depending how he comes along. I know Patty is crazy about him!

Sharron


----------



## Getitia (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, since there is no minimum height for a shetland, I suspect that you are going to start to see more of the smaller shetlands (those that retained their aspc papers) come out from under the woodwork. They have been around for *decades* It is somewhat interesting as you trace the history, because the "smaller shetlands - say under 34" have a more difficult time competing against the taller shetlands in halter and were not as desired by the shetland breeders so they were often sold without aspc papers. A great majority of mini breeders wanted to distance themselves from anything to do with a shetland pony so they really wouldn't touch anything with "known" shetland blood (but would eagerly purchase tiny unregistered mares to hardship) - so there you have it.

Here is a 32 inch aspc/amhr mare - sire was an arenosa stallion bred by the Barretts and shown by Flying W Farms as a miniature back a couple of decades ago. She is in foal for 2007 to an amha/amhr/aspc stallion - so excited about this particular cross.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 21, 2006)

i so love this mare getitia. I cant wait to see her foal next year either!


----------



## Getitia (Nov 21, 2006)

Kay, thanks! :aktion033: She is a neat, neat mare and one of our "greatly anticipated foals for next year" for sure.

I know that you and I have discussed many times, that when walking through our pasture of mares - except for the taller aspc girls, it is virtually impossible to tell if one of the "miniatures" is aspc - amhr - amha or some combination -just by "looking" at the mare.

Visitors guess incorrectly over 1/2 of the time and always guess that the mare pictured is AMHA "only" or amha/amhr.........just by her small size. And then we have other mares that are AMHR only - (out of several generations of AMHA - and just happened to go over 34) and they guess they are aspc. Go figure.

Personally I enjoy the different styles and types of miniatures and feel that instead of being so upset about the differences, we should embrace all of them and provide classes/events whereby those differences are allowed to excel. Since we so often attract a variety of "full size" horse lovers to our small breed - those who enjoy Saddlebreds, Fresians, Arabians, Clydesdales, Quarter Horses and the like, can find their ideal "*equine*" in miniature form. Wouldn't that be truly something to celebrate about our breed - a true horse for everyone.

So Kim, back to your original question, YES! 34 and under miniatures are out there some with known and recognized ASPC background and some without - who have excellent movement



: Just keep looking



:


----------



## kaykay (Nov 21, 2006)

I so wish this could be cross posted onto the main forum debate on "where the breed is going"

I had this same conversation with Laura at Ten L. It is impossible to tell which horses are aspc, amha, amhr or all of the three lol. People always assume the small ones are miniatures and the tall ones have to be aspc.

I love a nice looking horse no matter what the papers are


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2006)

> Since we so often attract a variety of "full size" horse lovers to our small breed - those who enjoy Saddlebreds, Fresians, Arabians, Clydesdales, Quarter Horses and the like, can find their ideal "equine" in miniature form. Wouldn't that be truly something to celebrate about our breed - a true horse for everyone.


You took the words right out of my mouth Getitia


----------



## Devon (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeana said:


> I hope Lyn sees this. She has a BREATHTAKING AMHR/ASPC stallion who is under 34''. I seen him show this year and i was in awe, he is always in there adds in The Journal. He is for sale to, his name is Michigans Sweet Tart (bred by the taylors).
> 
> ...i want him for myself actually.
> 
> ...


Sweetart Sold To the Farm up the road from ours.!!! Can't wait to see him in person!! I think he'll be here next week?


----------



## tini-z (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I am thinking about importing a new stallion. Now I have found one I like, BUT his dam side is Shetland (Michigan). He was shown AMHR , he is champion in halter and roadster. He was hardshipped into AMHA.He moves sooo great, this I want to add to my miniatures mares. But I am afraid about height. He is 34â€, his dam is 36,5â€.

My mares are from 29-34â€. So I have a wide range of sizes and donâ€™t want to add a second small stallion.

People in Europe wants the miniatures small (around 31â€). Otherwise they buy Shetlands.

I really like him as an individual, but what will he produce? Small one with his great movements? Has anyone experience with crossing these lines? Go many over?


----------

